
Bitcoin: A New Wave of Bag-Holders Are Born - justboxing
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4143505-bitcoin-new-wave-bagholders-born
======
Canada
Site demands I install an app to read the full article.

------
slivym
Wow, this is a toxic website.

------
arisAlexis
what a negative title. people buy bitcoin because they also believe in it
regardless the price and want to participate in the new economy

~~~
nikolay
Yeah, right. Today, Bitcoin is the equivalent of VHS when Blu-Ray DVD is
widely available.

~~~
cachesking
What’s the blu-ray DVD then?

~~~
FrozenTuna
Atleast in the US, Visa backed by a bank. 7 transactions per second versus
24,000 transactions per second. Banks are fdic insured and handle security for
you. You might be capable of securing a private key that you actively use like
a debit card number, but I'm not confortable with it and there's no way I'd
let my aging parents near financial vulnerability like that with an 80 foot
pole. As much as we all hate banks and all the bad they do, they provide
necessary services.

~~~
arisAlexis
if you compare centralized vs decentralized with tps you really don't get
what's all the deal about no government control and immutable ledgers.
downvote away and think about this comment in 10 years.

~~~
nikolay
Bitcoin is centralized, too: a few mining cartels, a few lead developers, a
few exchanges, etc.

